# Banded - well actually is belted



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

The band is alot thinner then there fathers was, i'm pleased you finally got some to work with makes it worthwhile. Just think how much of an achivement it will be once they are show ready


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah the one on the right has the right size band, but the one on the left has the cleaner band


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Be interesting to see how they fur up!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Be interesting to see how they fur up!


yeah it will be, the band is asx good underneath as on top, but thy both have white tail tips, which is a fault.

one's a choc and the other a black.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Lovely, look forward to the photos


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations!

Sarah xxx


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

awww can't wait to see how they come on


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Shiprat said:


>


Shiprat, do you have a dominant or a recessive variegation, or don't you know?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

@Roland it is recessive.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Still they are probably good enough to work from, yes? I get the impression that folks breeding for different marking types have to breed a lot of mousies to get The One that's good for show.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes its an OK start.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> @Roland it is recessive.


Ok, belted bt/bt (chromosome 15) and not banded Wsh/+ (chromosome 5)

Regards, Roland

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

moustress said:


> Still they are probably good enough to work from, yes? I get the impression that folks breeding for different marking types have to breed a lot of mousies to get The One that's good for show.


1.: This is true for broken , but less for other variegations.
2.: Isn't it generally true for all varities, even selfs? If you want to breed something great, you should focus o a few varities, but breed many of them.

Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm breeding to please myself, but I do agree that for those who show, concentrating on a few varieties is the way to go. I guess I've kind of gone that route with my tri and splashed mousies. About 90% of my mousies currently are tri, splashed, or from tri or splashed litters.

That doesn't apply to my champagne, fawn, and argente meeces. I know the mixing of all those colors is considered very dumb, but since I'm just doing it for myself, it doesn't matter. No champion stud line is ever going to be affected by any of the meeces I breed, I am pretty sure.


----------

